# Indianapolis?



## Imperfectly (Oct 23, 2006)

Hello 

I'm a new member, so I'm not sure if anyone has asked this already (or if there is somewhere else I should look), but I was wondering if any of you knew of any (preferably free) support groups for social anxiety disorder in the Indianapolis area?

I've always been the shy kid, the one who never went out, and preferred to stay holed up in my room because then I wouldn't have to talk to anyone. But lately, my fears and avoidance of situations that involve other people have _really_ started to take a toll on my life. My fiance is very frustrated because he doesn't know how to help, and he's tired of always staying home, never getting the chance to go out and experience the fun things that a young couple should be able to do. I _want_ to be able function better, to actually get and hold a job without absolutely dreading going to work every morning. I want something more than this fear.

Wow, sorry for that ramble. I just don't know where to turn. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

